# 200 amp Disco for elevators.



## Youngbuck25 (Dec 21, 2010)

First time posting here, thanks for the read in advance. 
To keep it brief I will try to explain my issue with as few details.
(the job is a take over after the previous electricians dropped the ball on many ends) That being said.

The door to the elevator room is center of a 8x8 room. I've got my 2'' emt on the left side of the door with the disco switch on the right side. I've got 3' of clearance from the face of the disco to the face of the equipment. Will reaching over the disco to turn it on/off violate any of the NEC? Also I'm unsure if new arc-fault situations come into play with clearances. 

Any help that gets my head out of my NEC book would help

Thanks again - YB


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Youngbuck25 said:


> First time posting here, thanks for the read in advance.
> To keep it brief I will try to explain my issue with as few details.
> (the job is a take over after the previous electricians dropped the ball on many ends) That being said.
> 
> ...


 


I think that still meets the requirement of accessible and arc faults don't change working space requirements.


----------



## Youngbuck25 (Dec 21, 2010)

So i've looked into many aspects of it. It seems legit to me in all clearance issues. Its just and elevator guy telling me "I cannont reach in front of the disco to turn it off"

Whats the deal with elevator guys? can I just slam the book in his face and tell him it's completely legit?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Youngbuck25 said:


> So i've looked into many aspects of it. It seems legit to me in all clearance issues. Its just and elevator guy telling me "I cannont reach in front of the disco to turn it off"
> 
> Whats the deal with elevator guys? can I just slam the book in his face and tell him it's completely legit?


 As long as your install complys with Article 620 of the 2008 NEC your good to go

Welcome to the forum:thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Elevator guys live in their own world. I actually did an elevator job today and it was my first time ever down in a pit. The two guys on the job were actually pretty knowledgable and easy going with us. I don't know about where you are but here you have to have the disco on the strike side of the door. It might be something you want to look into before you get too far ahead of yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Youngbuck25 (Dec 21, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> here you have to have the disco on the strike side of the door. It might be something you want to look into before you get too far ahead of yourself. :thumbsup:


 If you have workspace clearance why would the disco switch location even matter?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

That's part of their code here, that's all. Just thought I would mention it, it would be worth it to look into it before it's too late. Trying to help you out man.


----------



## Youngbuck25 (Dec 21, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> That's part of their code here, that's all. Just thought I would mention it, it would be worth it to look into it before it's too late. Trying to help you out man.


Oh man and I do very much appreciate it. I don't have any hobbies that require forums so for the first time its hard gauging how my tone is. 

Thanks again, also for the welcomes


----------

